# lavalette surf report (skunked)



## jaws (Mar 19, 2004)

fished one of the small jetties 4-7. fresh clams on the northside, bloods on the south. low tide. not a hit. finish up the bait tomorrow 5 am.


----------



## the mover (Jan 16, 2004)

what are the water temps? im thinking about island beach state park this week


----------



## jaws (Mar 19, 2004)

no idea what the water temps are. think I read like 43 or somewhere around that.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Low 40's- [41-43].


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

I heard that Brackman's B & T closed down and was opening in a new place. Any info on this?


----------



## jaws (Mar 19, 2004)

never been to brackman's. they only cater to the tourist. New Dolphin Bait and Tackle is the place to go around here buddy.


----------



## the mover (Jan 16, 2004)

i agree , bill and eileen are stand up people. next time you see them tell them to warm that dam water up , i need to go fishin


----------

